# Brightest headlamps that uses AA batteries - Please help



## enolaniaga (Feb 25, 2017)

AA batteries only for a headlamp that can get a max of 500 - 1000 lumens for under $50 . Would be nice to have a adjustable beam focus for flood/spotlight.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 25, 2017)

No such thing with current led. 100 or so lumens is plenty for most tasks. I suggest home depot or lowes if in US. Likely $20 or $30 but don't expect AA. AAA is the standard for headlamps for most regular consumer.


----------



## enolaniaga (Feb 25, 2017)

marinemaster said:


> No such thing with current led. 100 or so lumens is plenty for most tasks. I suggest home depot or lowes if in US. Likely $20 or $30 but don't expect AA. AAA is the standard for headlamps for most regular consumer.



Thanks. I am a newbie to these headlamps. I assumed technology had advanced enough for them to get 500 or more lumens off of a few AA batteries.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 25, 2017)

Has advanced but not enough. You can get 500 lumens from AA for like 2 minutes but is pointless. 2AA or 3AA starts to get heavy. Check amazon or online retailers. To get 500 lumens or higher you need different batteries type. People here will likely suggest Fenix, personally I don't care for them but you can try them. They have new models all the time so you may find partially close to what you need.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 26, 2017)

The Fenix HP15 can do what you ask, but it takes 4xAA, and is fairly heavy as a result, in addition to being out of your requested price range.
https://www.fenixlighting.com/product/hp15ue-fenix-headlamp/

Armytek and Zebralight both have headlamps that get close to 500 lumens on 1 x 14500 (an AA sized lithium-ion battery). The runtime is somewhere in the 30 minutes range for that output level.

Note that for Armytek, they list the lumens produced by the LED in isolation on their product page. In the detailed specifications, they list the lumens the actual out the front lumens after optical losses, usually about 3/4 of the prior figure:
https://www.armytek.com/products/flashlights/multi-flashlights/armytek-tiara-a1-pro/
http://www.zebralight.com/H52Fw-AA-Floody-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_121.html

Coast makes several headlamps with variable focus and around 300 lumens output. They're not quite the same feature level as the others above, but decent, and pretty reasonably priced.
http://www.homedepot.com/b/Tools-Sa...-Accessories-Headlamps/Coast/N-5yc1vZc232Z5s9


----------



## seery (Feb 27, 2017)

The Fenix HL35 comes very close to meeting your requirements. It's built rock tough and puts out some serious light.

https://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-hl35-high-performance-led-headlamp/


----------



## LightObsession (Feb 28, 2017)

Maybe one of the Coast headlamps. I like their focusing system. 

I have the HL 70, which uses AAA batteries, but they also have lights that use multiple AA batteries.


----------



## stephenk (Feb 28, 2017)

The Thrunite TH20 will output just over 200 lumens from a single AA, and can also take 14500 for higher output.


----------



## hahoo (Feb 28, 2017)

stephenk said:


> The Thrunite TH20 will output just over 200 lumens from a single AA, and can also take 14500 for higher output.




over 500 lumens with 14500.......


----------



## banana boat (Feb 28, 2017)

I used to look for aa lights until i finally invested in 18650's and a charger.....best thing i ever did was get away from aa cells


----------



## Hugh Johnson (Mar 1, 2017)

stephenk said:


> The Thrunite TH20 will output just over 200 lumens from a single AA, and can also take 14500 for higher output.



250 with AA
520 bursts with a 14500


----------



## Eliobell (Mar 3, 2017)

I have a BlackDiamond mod. "Icon" that run with 4xAA with 90' of autonomie at maximun lumen = 280lm Than I have also two BlackDiamond mod. "Storm" that run with 4xAAA, but at the maximum lumens = 250, they have autonomie of only 20', with eneloop 930 mah or Varta (very good batteries) of 1000 mah!! If I dimm the led a little bit, the autonomie increased exponentially ! I have also a Led Lenser that run woth 3xAAA, 200 lumens dimmables and zoomamble, with 30' of autonomie at the maximun lumens.


----------



## Eliobell (Mar 6, 2017)

See also this site = http://www.ferei.com/en/productview.asp?id=130 I have some headlam of this Brand and all are of good quality and lumens !!


----------

